# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box مساعدة :  سؤال : كيف اعرف اذا البوكس اصلي ؟ ام لا ؟

## bbha

السلام عليكم 
اريد شراء بوكس جديد spt فكيف اعرف اذا البوكس اصلي ام لا ؟؟؟ لانه هنالك فروقات كبيرة بالسعر من بائع لأخر .... ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## تركي حميد

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

